# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Joukkoliikennemuotojen arvostus

## marX

> Olen myös ihmetellen seurannut muita matkustajia. Mutta ilmeisesti ihmiset ajattelevat, että kun on menty kadulta metron sisäänkäyntiportaisiin, sitten ollaan jo päästy metroon. Edessä on kumminkin kävelemistä yhden ratikkapysäkin välin verran. Siitä ei valiteta, mutta kadulla ei viitsittäisi pysäkkiväliä kävellä. Edes hyvällä ilmalla.


Tulee väkisin mieleen ajatus, että olisikohan sittenkin parempi tosiaan ajatella joukkoliikenteen kehitystä sillä perusteella miten ihmiset ajattelevat. Eikä vaan tuijottaa niitä numeroja, jotka osoittavat jonkin toisen liikennemuodon olevan "matkustajalle selvästi parempi vaihtoehto".

Itse valitsen täällä Melbournessa useimmiten lähijunan (keskustassa metromaisesti maan alla) enkä raitiovaunua, kokonaismatka-ajan ollessa sama, vaikka joudunkin seisomaan liukuportaissa ja kävelemään laiturille jne. Tämä siitä yksinkertaisesta syystä, että junassa on huomattavasti mukavampi matkustaa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Tulee väkisin mieleen ajatus, että olisikohan sittenkin parempi tosiaan ajatella joukkoliikenteen kehitystä sillä perusteella miten ihmiset ajattelevat. Eikä vaan tuijottaa niitä numeroja, jotka osoittavat jonkin toisen liikennemuodon olevan "matkustajalle selvästi parempi vaihtoehto".


Tämä on aivan oikea ajatus sinällään. 

Mutta siihen, miten ihmiset kokevat ja ajattelevat, perehdytään liikennesuunnittelussa hyvin vähän. Kalle Toiskalliohan on luonut uran sillä, että hän ylipäätään on tuonut asian esille.

Esimerkiksi maanalainen liikenne on useimmille ihmisille ahdistavaa ja monet ihmiset matkustavat mieluummin maan päällä vaikka matka-aika olisikin pidempi. Maanalaiset tilat toisaalta hämäävät ihmisiä ja tekevät etäisyyden ja matka-ajan arvioinnista vaikeaa. Itse ajattelin pienenä poikana ajettuani ensimmäistä kertaa Tukholman ja Helsingin metroilla, että metro siirtyy paikasta toiseen ilman ajan kulumista.

Raitiovaunujen ja muun maanpäällisen liikenteen kokemukseen voidaan hyvin voimakkaasti vaikuttaa etuuksilla. Helsingissä, Wienissä ja Pietarissa raitiovaunut koetaan hitaiksi, koska niistä on tehty hitaita tietoisilla valinnoilla jotka edistävät muiden liikennemuotojen käyttöä. Karlsruhessa, Kölnissä, Düsseldorfissa, Berliinissä tai Strasbourgissa raitiovaunut ovat "nopeita" koska ne pysähtyvät vain pysäkeille.

Ruotsissa VTI teki tutkimuksen, joka osoitti, että liikenteen muodon valintaan vaikutti enemmän koettu turvallisuus (joutuuko näkemään spurguja tai pelottaako pimeällä pysäkillä) kuin todellinen uhka (kuoleeko tai loukkaantuuko liikenneonnettomuudessa). Charlotte Lönnbergin ja Erik Almin tutkimukset löytää www.vti.se.

Liikenneratkaisuin ihmiselle voidaan myös kertoa tehokkaasti hänen asemansa. Esimerkiksi monessa Suomen kaupungissa autoliikenteen sujuvuuteen keskittyvä liikennesuunnittelu antaa ihmisille viestin, että he ovat typeriä, jos ajavat julkisilla, kävellen tai pyörällä. Liikennevalojen painonapit ovat paras tällainen viesti: jos kävelet tai pyöräilet, painat nappia, automatiikka hoitaa autojen kulun. Vastaavasti raitiotie kävelykadulla antaa päinvastaisen viestin: julkinen liikenne ja kevyt liikenne saavat kaupungin parhaan paikan.

Julkisen liikenteen vaunujen kunto, pysäkit, opasteet, henkilökunnan käytös jne. antavat myös tärkeän viestin siitä onko joukkoliikenne tärkeää.

Oma näkemykseni nykyisin on se, että joukkoliikenteen käyttöä edistetään parhaiten, jos teknisten ratkaisujen ohella yhtä suuri painoarvo asetetaan sille, miten ihmiset kokevat joukkoliikenteen ja kaupungin joukkoliikenteestä katsoen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tulee väkisin mieleen ajatus, että olisikohan sittenkin parempi tosiaan ajatella joukkoliikenteen kehitystä sillä perusteella miten ihmiset ajattelevat. Eikä vaan tuijottaa niitä numeroja, jotka osoittavat jonkin toisen liikennemuodon olevan "matkustajalle selvästi parempi vaihtoehto".


Olen täsmälleen samaa mieltä. Siksi en hyväksy sitä, että joku väittää olevansa niin viisas, että tietää ihmisiä paremmin, mitä he haluavat. Se on holhousyhteiskuntaa.

Melbournessa on asia järjestetty oikein. Kukin voi itse päättää, mitä haluaa ajatella ja millä matkustaa. Täällä Helsingissä on toisin. Joukkoliikenteessä ei ole vaihtoehtoja, ainoa vaihtoehto on yksityisauto.

Vain silloin, kun on vaihtoehtoja, voidaan saada tieto siitä, mitä ihmiset tekevät ja valitsevat. Se on eri asia kuin mitä he sanovat tekevänsä ja valitsevansa. Tämä on erilaisten haastattelukyselyiden tekijöiden tunnettu ongelma, jonka vuoksi kysymyssarjat yritetään muotoilla niin, että todelliset teot jotenkin selviäisivät.

HKL teettää säännöllisesti haastatteluita, joissa metrossa matkustavat ihmiset kehuvat metroa. Itäväylän autoilijat eivät ole kertomassa, miksi he eivät ole metrossa. Totuudesta on tieto vain ajalta, jolloin metron vaihtoehtona pääsi suoralla bussilla keskustaan: metrot saivat ajaa tyhjinä.

Numeroiden avulla voi arvioida sitä, mitä ihmiset saattaisivat valita, jos heillä valinnanvara olisi. Helsingin seutu on niin pieni kaupunki, ettei täällä taida olla varaa järjesteää valinnan mahdollisuutta. Siksi pitäisi edes pyrkiä rehellisesti laskemaan niitä numeroita.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Esimerkiksi maanalainen liikenne on useimmille ihmisille ahdistavaa ja monet ihmiset matkustavat mieluummin maan päällä vaikka matka-aika olisikin pidempi. Maanalaiset tilat toisaalta hämäävät ihmisiä ja tekevät etäisyyden ja matka-ajan arvioinnista vaikeaa. Itse ajattelin pienenä poikana ajettuani ensimmäistä kertaa Tukholman ja Helsingin metroilla, että metro siirtyy paikasta toiseen ilman ajan kulumista.
> 
> Raitiovaunujen ja muun maanpäällisen liikenteen kokemukseen voidaan hyvin voimakkaasti vaikuttaa etuuksilla. Helsingissä, Wienissä ja Pietarissa raitiovaunut koetaan hitaiksi, koska niistä on tehty hitaita tietoisilla valinnoilla jotka edistävät muiden liikennemuotojen käyttöä. Karlsruhessa, Kölnissä, Düsseldorfissa, Berliinissä tai Strasbourgissa raitiovaunut ovat "nopeita" koska ne pysähtyvät vain pysäkeille.
> 
> Ruotsissa VTI teki tutkimuksen, joka osoitti, että liikenteen muodon valintaan vaikutti enemmän koettu turvallisuus (joutuuko näkemään spurguja tai pelottaako pimeällä pysäkillä) kuin todellinen uhka (kuoleeko tai loukkaantuuko liikenneonnettomuudessa). Charlotte Lönnbergin ja Erik Almin tutkimukset löytää www.vti.se.


Eri joukkoliikennevälineiden paremmuusjärjestys käyttäjien mielestä korreloivat matkustusmukavuuden ja nopeuden ja toimintavarmuuden  kanssa yhteen. Helsingissä metro saa parhaimmat arvosanat siksi että sen on nopea, täsmällinen  ja vaunut ja asemat ovat siistejä ja mukavia. VR:n lähiliikenne on kyselyissä joskus jäänyt bussejakin heikommaksi siksi että ne myöhästelevät usein, ja junat ja asemat ovat epäsiistejä. Raitiovaunu sijoittuu useimmiten metron jälkeen kakkoseksi. 

Oma henk. kohtainen "ranking-listani" Helsingin seudun kulkuneuvoista on: 1) metro, 2) lähijunat, jaettu 3) sija raitiovaunu ja bussi. Perustelut: Metro on nopea, metrossa on eniten tilaa, ja siirtyminen laiturille käy kätevästi rullaportailla. Maanalaisuutta koen pelkästään myönteisenä asiana, koska asemat ovat talvisin lämpimiä ja kesäisin viileitä, ja aina sateelta suojassa. Helsingin metron oranssi väritys on pirteä ja lämmin, ja pidän Helsingin metroa yhtenä siisteimpänä maailmassa. Metrossa on huonoa taas se, että liikennöinti loppuu jo klo 2330, je eräissä asemissa on uloskäynti laiturilta vain yhteen ilmansuuntaan. 

VR:n Lähijunat tulevat nopeudestaan huolimatta kakkoseksi siksi että siisteydessä on parantamisen varaa ja YTV alimitoittaa kapasiteetin, ts iltaisin ajetaan niin lyhyillä junarungoilla että vain seisomapaikkoja tarjolla, ellei nouse kyytiin hyvissä ajoin ennen lähtöä, ja eräillä 4-raiteisillakin kaupunkirataosuuksilla on pitkät vuorovälit jo klo 1730 jälkeen. Poikkeustilanteiden tiedostus ontuu. Silloin kun VR:n junat myöhästelevät, tai liikenne on kokonaan poikki, ei edes yritetä neuvoa matkustajia vaihtoehtoisiin kulkuneuvoihin.

Bussit ja raitiovaunut jäävät raskaan raideliikenteen jälkeen siksi että ovat mielestäni liian hitaita ja epätäsmällisiä liikkumisvälineitä. Molempien sisätilat koen myös ahtaiksi, joskin plussana on se, että ainakin bussissa istumapaikka löytyy lähes aina. Bussissa on huonointa pomppiminen ja nykiminen, joskin siitä ongelmasta ei raitiovaunussa ole kokonaan päästy eroon. Busseissa on huonoa myös se, että eri reittivaihtoehtojen,  pysäkkien sijainnin ja aikataulujen selvittäminen on vaikeaa, ns "äkkilähtötilanteissa". Tässä suhteessa raitiovaunu on kätevämpi, koska reitistö on vakio ja vuorot kulkevat tiheään. Raitiovaunu on taas bussia siinä mielessä huonompi että se on vähän pidemmillä matkoilla bussejakin hitaampi, ja useimpien raitiolinjojen liikennöinti loppuu jo klo 2330.

Näin siis Helsingissä. Jotta voisin vertailla jonkun toisen kaupungin joukkoliikennevälineiden keskinäistä paremmuutta, pitäisi ensin asua kyseisellä paikkakunnalla, ennenkuin sanoo mitään.

----------


## 339-DF

Jos asuisin Itä-Helsingissä metroaseman vieressä, pitäisin varmaan metroa ehdottomana ykkösenä. Jos asuisin Itä-Helsingissä liityntäbussin varassa, niin vertaisin bussi+metro -yhdistelmää suoraan bussilinjaan (tai vielä pahempaa: suoraan metrolinjaan). Tällöin metro(järjestelmä) saisi kyllä surkeat arvosanat.

Suurin osa ihmisistä ei varmaan ajattele tällä tavalla, ja siksi metro saa "liian hyvät" arvosanat. Pitäisikin kysyä: "Arvioikaa asteikolla 1-5 joukkoliikenneyhteyttänne kotoa keskustaan" ja "Millä kulkuveuvolla/-neuvoilla teette matkanne?" ja katsoa, miten pisteet sitten jakautuisivat!

----------


## late-

> Jos asuisin Itä-Helsingissä liityntäbussin varassa, niin vertaisin bussi+metro -yhdistelmää suoraan bussilinjaan (tai vielä pahempaa: suoraan metrolinjaan). Tällöin metro(järjestelmä) saisi kyllä surkeat arvosanat.


Asuin Itä-Helsingissä liityntäbussin varassa melko tarkkaan kymmenen vuotta. Järjestelmä ei kyllä saanut minulta surkeita arvosanoja missään vaiheessa vaikka siinä toki oli omat ongelmansa.

Lukioikään saakka melkein kaikki matkani taittuivat pöyrällä tai bussilla, jolla pääsi jokseenkin suoraan alueellisten palveluiden luo. Tarvetta jatkaa keskustaan ei ollut ja liityntäliikenteen siivellä bussiliikenne oli tiheää kahdella eri linjalla.

Lukioon siirryin keskustaan. Silloin en missään vaiheessa ajatellut asiaa niin, että olisi mielekästä vetää suoria busseja keskustaan. Lyhyen linjan liityntäbussi tuli pysäkille aina minuutilleen kelistä riippumatta ja liikenne oli tiheää suurimman osan päivää ja myös viikonloppuisin. Suorat yöbussit toimivat hyvin, joskin niitä voisi kulkea tiheämminkin. Taaskaan mikään muu systeemi tuskin kulkisi puolta tuntia tiheämmin.

Hankalimmat matkat syntyivät silloin, kun kuljin metrolla vain lyhyen matkan ja jatkoin toisella liityntäbussilla Herttoniemen teollisuusalueelle. Sinne tuskin olisi millään muulla ratkaisulla päässyt kovasti nopeamminkaan.

TKK:lle jatkettuani jouduin kulkemaan Otaniemeen. Silloin matkaan tuli lisävaihto, mutta sehän johtuu vain siitä, ettei metro ole heilurilinja kuten sen pitäisi olla. Toki heilurilinja voisi olla bussi tai pikaratikka, mutta ei se asian perimmäistä luonnetta mihinkään muuttaisi.

Otaniemen bussiliikenteessä koukeroita sitten riittääkin. Päivisin vuoroväli on hyvä, mutta erillistä hiljaisen ajan liikennettä on vain myöhään yöllä. Tästä syystä iltaisin ja eritoten viikonloppuisin Otaniemeen saattaa olla järkevää kulkea Itärannan pysäkin, Tapiolan tai Westendinaseman kautta, jos ei halua jäädä odottamaan 20 minuutiksi seuraavaa yhteyttä.

Espoon sisäisiä yhteyksiä harvemmin jaksan edes miettiä ilman reittiopasta vaikka sentään käytän linjakarttaa ja aikataulukirjaa paljon. Näihin verrattuna Itä-Helsingin liityntäbussien ympärille rakennettu linjasto on suorastaan helposti omaksuttava, joskin toki osittain hölmö.

Varmasti liityntäliikenteestä voi olla huonompiakin kokemuksia. Eritoten liityntäliikenne toimii huonosti silloin, kun sen varaan jätetään tiheitä asutuskeskittymiä. Näin ei saisikaan tehdä ja siltä osin pikaratikka voi selvästi parantaa tilannetta metroon verrattuna.

EDIT: Pitää tietysti muistaa, että tämä on puhtaasti henkilökohtainen kokemukseni asiasta. "Minä ja tuntemani ihmiset" ei ole tilastollisesti pätevä otos ja siksi asioita pitäisi tutkia myös tilastollisesti pätevillä menetelmillä. Toki omista kokemuksista on myös merkittävää hyötyä asioiden ymmärtämisessä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos asuisin Itä-Helsingissä metroaseman vieressä, pitäisin varmaan metroa ehdottomana ykkösenä. Jos asuisin Itä-Helsingissä liityntäbussin varassa, niin vertaisin bussi+metro -yhdistelmää suoraan bussilinjaan (tai vielä pahempaa: suoraan metrolinjaan). Tällöin metro(järjestelmä) saisi kyllä surkeat arvosanat.
> 
> Suurin osa ihmisistä ei varmaan ajattele tällä tavalla, ja siksi metro saa "liian hyvät" arvosanat. Pitäisikin kysyä: "Arvioikaa asteikolla 1-5 joukkoliikenneyhteyttänne kotoa keskustaan" ja "Millä kulkuveuvolla/-neuvoilla teette matkanne?" ja katsoa, miten pisteet sitten jakautuisivat!


Naulan kantaan.

TV:ssä näytettiin kerran metrokehu-uutista. Lastenvaunuja työntävältä äidiltä kyseltiin metrosta ja busseista. Bussit oli huonoja, kun niihin on hankala kulkea vaunujen kanssa. Metro oli hyvä, kun sinne pääsi niin helpolla. Varmasti äiti tiesi päivittäisestä kokemuksesta, mistä puhui.

Vähän myöhemmin väittelin tästä samasta aiheesta. Silloin lastenvaunuäiti jäi sanattomaksi metron kehujaksi kun kysyin, että entäs jos se metro tulisi sinne asti, mistä nyt nouset siihen hankalaan bussiin? Sellainenkin metro on, sen nimi on raitiovaunu.

Metroaseman vieressä asuvalle ja töissä käyvälle metro on erinomainen. Kyllin lähellä lyhyen liityntäbussin lähtöpistettä liityntäliikennekin on kohtuullinen, ja suorista busseista tietämätön hyväksyy senkin. Mutta se kotiovelle tuleva ratikka olisi silti näitä parempi - ilman vaihtoa ja lyhyemmällä matka-ajalla.

En ole asunut muualla kuin Helsingissä, Vantaalla ja Tampereella. Mutta pari päivää tai viikko ulkomaisissa kaupungeissa paikallista joukkoliikennettä käyttäen antaa kyllä ajattelemisen aihetta. Suuntaan ja toiseen.

Antero

----------

